
U.S. officials believe Iran is behind recent cyberattacks - evo_9
http://security.blogs.cnn.com/2012/10/15/u-s-officials-believe-iran-is-behind-recent-cyberattacks/?hpt=hp_t1
======
MaysonL
Talk about burying the lede.

Here's the last sentence: _"The unit was developed in response to American and
Israeli cyberattacks on the Iranian nuclear enrichment plant at Natanz."_

